# How Many Times...[have you been to Hawaii]



## bastroum (Apr 20, 2015)

For those people that own Hawaii home resorts timeshares...

How many times have you been to Hawaii?

I've been going every year for 17 years, sometimes several times per year. It's starting to get repetitive, so I was wondering if anyone else felt the same.


----------



## slip (Apr 20, 2015)

I'll be there again in 15 days and that will be trip number 10. I know I'll be on 
The low end to some others that will post. I have a long way to travel but it
Still hasn't gotten repetitive for me. I wish I lived closer so I could go twice a
Year but at least when I go it's for two or three weeks.

I have trip eleven booked already and I have enough miles for a couple more 
Free trips for DW and I. I don't see us slowing down on our trips to Hawaii.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 20, 2015)

At this point I really don't know.  Bought our timeshare on Maui in 1986 and went yearly for years.  I had been at least 5 times before then.  And no, I haven't gotten tired of it.


----------



## b2bailey (Apr 20, 2015)

I've never been one to go to the same place EVERY year -- so I can see how EVEN Hawaii would become too much after after 17 years. I say skip a year and you will be happy to return next time.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 20, 2015)

bastroum said:


> For those people that own Hawaii home resorts timeshares...
> 
> How many times have you been to Hawaii?
> 
> I've been going every year for 17 years, sometimes several times per year. It's starting to get repetitive, so I was wondering if anyone else felt the same.


We came back from Maui late last night and we miss it already but it is so nice to be home again too. 

We bought our first timeshare in the early 80s but I am no longer sure what year it was exactly.  It took a very long time to receive our deed from the State of HI.  We have gone back almost every year and all our family from Europe has gone with us as well as several close friends.

We started out with a two-week interval at the Maui Sunset in Kihei.  Next was the Marriott Lahaina Villas and then we added the new Hyatt Ka'anapali Beach resort last year so now we have four consecutive fixed weeks on Maui every year.  I would love to stay longer yet as we both love the Hawaiian Islands but we no longer island hop like we used to do.  We now arrive at one island and return from a second island and we still lose a whole day in between as we have to check in so much earlier than we used to do in the past.  Flying is becoming a hassle besides being expensive too.

Only 300 plus days to go and we will be back again.  It is so nice to look forward to this all year long.


----------



## artringwald (Apr 21, 2015)

23 times

Kauai 16, Oahu 16, Maui 10, Big Island 7 (several trips with multiple island stops)

Not tired of it yet. If it wasn't such a long, expensive flight, we'd go twice/year instead of once. There's still too many things we haven't done yet.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 21, 2015)

It's hard to count.  I've been going there one way or another since I was 14.  (And that was a looong time ago! 

In Timeshares, since 2007, I know I've been at least 10 times, and will go again this coming June, and again next February. That will make three two-island trips in 18 months.

Pre-timeshare, and during the 20 years I spent in the Navy, add at least another 10-20 times since the early 1970's, and then add in the five years I lived on Oahu as a teenager.

Basically, I've been there a lot.  

Does it get old?  For me, no.  I try to go to two islands each timeshare trip, and I change it up some, if I can.  I touch on the things I like doing, but I also like to try new things each trip. There is something relaxing about staying in the same oceanfront unit at my home resort, where everything is familiar, and I know the staff.  But then I also like to stay somewhere new on another island, and do new stuff.

As long as I can arrange a place to stay, and I can afford the airfare to get there, i'll continue going to Hawaii.  It gets under your skin, in your blood, and into your soul.  I step off the plane and I feel like the islands are welcoming me home. I've never felt like that anywhere else I've ever been.  And I've been literally around the world.

Dave


----------



## jestme (Apr 21, 2015)

Total of twenty times, with another one coming next year. Still happy to go anytime, although the time change returning to the east coast gets harder every year. We now know where to eat decent food at decent prices. We know where to drink and not spend $60 for two Mai Tai's, a burger and a salad. We have a number of favorite spots and things to do, but we also try to venture away from them from time to time to stop any feeling of repetitiveness.


----------



## BocaBoy (Apr 21, 2015)

I don't have an exact count anymore, but the total is probably around 20.  First trip was our honeymoon in 1973.  Most recent trip was last December.  Have been going one or more times annually for about the last 9 years (since we bought the first of our Hawaii timeshares), usually for 3-5 weeks each time.  It will never seem repetitive for us, but we also do a lot of other traveling, including cruises.


----------



## slip (Apr 21, 2015)

That's the key for us too. If we don't go for three weeks, we have other trips
Planned too. So we are going to other places too for variety. But if it was totally
Up to me I'd spend all the time in Hawaii.


----------



## klpca (Apr 21, 2015)

I think that I've been about 10-12 times. 

We got in a Hawaii rut a few years ago, so we took a break and switched it up for fun. At first I was sure that I wouldn't enjoy the other trips nearly as much but I was very wrong. I still love to go to Hawaii and usually go every year, but there's a big world out there with amazing things to see and do. 

I would make a bucket list if I were you and try to do whatever place is at the top. For us it was Italy. It was an amazing trip - one of our all time favorites.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 21, 2015)

I lived there for 8+ years.

Since moving back to Boston, I used to go back yearly to visit my former in-laws (local people). This was about 14 times (vacations, weddings, funerals, etc.).


Still the wonderful, unique, beautiful place as always and I miss much of it, but many changes since living there in the 50s, 60s and 70s. Yes, I understand population growth and all, but I can recall only about 8 hotels on Waikiki "back in the day".

ETA: I met Doug, my "spousal equivalent - D) there in 1973 when he was on the SSBN 598.

=


----------



## Tiger (Apr 21, 2015)

kauai 19
hawaii 2
oahu 2
maui2

20 total


----------



## PassionForTravel (Apr 22, 2015)

Just got back from 17 days and that was our longest yet. I went to Hawaii regularly for a number of years when I was younger and then did go for about 15 years (got hooked on cruising). Since we started up again in 2009 and discovered Timeshares it's been Waikiki (3), Maui (5), Kauai(2), Hawaii (1). Got another trip planned for November and then next March.

Ian


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 22, 2015)

4 times, with my 5th scheduled for December '15.   First visit was in 2004 for our 15 year anniversary.  After that, we traveled to Hawaii every other year (once with just our kids, once with another family, and once with another couple) until 2010.  In '06, we bought a timeshare at WKORV-N thinking we'd return every year.  Turns out we didn't.  After our 2010 trip, we took a 5 year break for a lot of reasons.

Since then, we've tried to travel to a lot of great cities in the continental US (San Francisco, San Diego, Phoenix, Sedona, Hilton Head, Philly, DC, etc) and really enjoyed exploring them.  Who knew I'd love Arizona almost as much as I love Hawaii?  

We still love traveling to a tropical destination in the winter, but now we head to the Caribbean. We've visited St. John 3 times, so we're kind of done with that location for awhile.   Last year, for our 25th year anniversary, we traveled to St. Maarten with 3 other couples and stayed in a gorgeous home rented on VRBO.  That was one of best vacations I've ever gone on because of who we traveled with.  And the weather was glorious, which doesn't hurt. 

I still love Hawaii, Maui in particular, but the 5-6 hour time difference, 12 hour plane ride and expensive airfare (which is prohibitive for a lot of our friends) will make it a once every decade destination instead of the annuall mecca we envisioned back when we were in our 30s.


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 22, 2015)

Every year since we purchased in 2001, and a few times renting condos before that, have never stayed in hotels.  Its our go to place being based in CA, followed by driving to SoCal beaches.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 22, 2015)

I think this summer will be our 13th year.  We love going to Hawaii, and look forward to it all year.  Last summer was our longest trip, with 3 consecutive weeks, and that was wonderful!  If and when DH retires, we'd like to spend a month or more at a time.

*Of course, it's a direct 5 hour flight for us - I'm sure I'd think twice if I were flying from the East Coast.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 22, 2015)

I've lost count, but it must be getting close to 10.  It's probably our favorite vacation.  So relaxing, so beautiful, and such incredible pineapples.  (Yep, that's one of our highlights! We probably eat close to 10 a week while we're there!)

First time in 2004 (I think), and we've gone most years since then.  (Mostly cheap) hotels initially, but SO MUCH BETTER now that we discovered timeshares.  Most of our timeshare trips have been 2-3 weeks.  This year, we're actually going twice for the first time (for 3 weeks each time!).

I remember (before timeshares) going to Hilton Hawaiian Village to eat breakfast.  We were staying in a really tiny skyscraper hotel along the canal in Waikiki at the time. We dreamed of being able to stay there (in a hotel room!), but there was no way we would pay those prices (hundreds per night).  Now with timeshares, we've exchanged into a 2BR oceanfront, one floor below the penthouses -- and our effective cost for the week was less than what a week cost in that tiny hotel room on the back side of Waikiki.

I'm not sure Hawaii could ever grow old for us!


----------



## GregT (Apr 22, 2015)

We have made 20 trips to the Hawaiian islands, 15 of which have been for 2+ weeks.

Maui  14
Oahu  9 
Kauai   2
Hawaii  2

Hawaii rocks -- in June, we will be back for trip #21 (Maui/Oahu) -- love that place!

Best,

Greg


----------



## jsfletch (Apr 22, 2015)

I never tire of the sunsets, Hawaiian music, and having dinner Oceanside watching and listening to both. 
35 yrs ago we had our honeymoon in Waikiki and have been back every year since. 15yrs ago we bought an HGVC timeshare. 12 yrs ago we bought a condo and have spent half the year in KoOlina. It's so nice to get out of the Pacific Northwest in the winter months.


----------



## HatTrick (Apr 22, 2015)

Oahu 14
Maui 5
Big Island 2
Kauai 1


----------



## GregT (Apr 22, 2015)

Has anyone done the Grand Slam?   Visited all four islands in a single year?  

(or maybe the Tiger Slam -- all four in a 12 month non-calendar year period?)

We've done three out of the four several times, but never achieved either Slam.   

I almost added a Big Island trip in 2014 just to do the Grand Slam, but my lovely wife thought I was crazy.

........... 

Best,

Greg


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 22, 2015)

We have done 2 islands 2-3 times, and once, 3 islands, but it's too much hassle.  I prefer to spend at least 2 consecutive weeks in one place.


----------



## slip (Apr 22, 2015)

Never done a slam. We like staying on one island no matter how long we stay.
We did two islands once but we prefer not to spend more time checking in and
Out and in airport and picking up and dropping off cars. It really makes me 
Relax more staying on one island.


----------



## linsj (Apr 22, 2015)

GregT said:


> Has anyone done the Grand Slam?   Visited all four islands in a single year?
> Greg



I did back in the late '70s when my ex and I went with a tour group. Four islands in two weeks is crazy, but at the time it seemed like a good idea. I much prefer staying in one place for two weeks. Last year and this year I'll do a triple as separate trips: Kauai, 2.5 weeks; Oahu, 1 week; Big Island, 2.5 weeks. 

I've lost track of how many times I've been to the Islands. It'll take some time to figure that out, and I might do that between deadlines. Hawaii is my favorite place on Earth and the only place I've been where I truly relax--even when I have to drag a work project with me.


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 22, 2015)

If I wanted to see all the (major) Hawaiian islands, I'd book a cruise.  That seriously minimizes the time lost flying and changing rooms.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 22, 2015)

We did three islands once, and have done two islands several times, but we're getting to where we prefer just going to a single island (for 2-3 weeks) on each trip.

I'm not sure I would ever do a cruise in Hawaii.  Most cruise schedules give you about 5-7 hours per port (once you factor in leaving, transportation, and coming back).  We prefer at least 5-7 DAYS on each island.


----------



## HatTrick (Apr 22, 2015)

GregT said:


> Has anyone done the Grand Slam?   Visited all four islands in a single year?
> 
> We've done three out of the four several times, but never achieved either Slam.



Same here, 3 of 4 but not the Slam.


----------



## luv_maui (Apr 22, 2015)

We've been going there ever I think almost every year since 1992 when hurricane iniki forced us to change our honeymoon plans from Kauai to another island - Maui.  We've made it to Kauai twice and big island once, but all the other years on Maui.  We love it there and it feels like home.


----------



## jsfletch (Apr 22, 2015)

GregT said:


> Has anyone done the Grand Slam?   Visited all four islands in a single year?
> 
> (or maybe the Tiger Slam -- all four in a 12 month non-calendar year period?)
> 
> ...


We took a 7 day cruise to the major islands. We usually rented a car and went off exploring on our own. Thinking about doing it again.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 22, 2015)

GregT said:


> Has anyone done the Grand Slam?   Visited all four islands in a single year?
> 
> (or maybe the Tiger Slam -- all four in a 12 month non-calendar year period?)
> 
> ...


We have done three during our early trips when we had visitors from Europe and have counted as many as 11 flights but that is a long time ago.

This was before all the security and when flights were very inexpensive compared to today.

We even had two rental cars once at the same time on different islands as we didn't want to lose our long term car rental discount in Maui so we used two different companies.

It was fun but now it is too hard to do this again so keep it with two islands at the most or only one.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 22, 2015)

GregT said:


> Has anyone done the Grand Slam?   Visited all four islands in a single year?
> 
> Greg



Yes, did this on my first trip in 1968 when my parents brought us.


----------



## Mauiwmn (Apr 22, 2015)

Agree with everyone that doing several islands in one trip can be a big hassle if you only have a week or two to visit.

We made our first trip to Hawaii in 1991 and thought it would be a once in a lifetime trip, as it is such a long trek from Chicago.  We visited 3 islands-Maui, Kauai, Oahu-in 11 days.  We fell in love with the islands, people, culture and allure of Hawaii. 

Then we returned in 1993 and did 2 islands-Hawaii and Maui.  Our next 11 visits have been to mainly one island each visit.  We don't enjoy packing up and moving on the interisland flights.  We don't mind moving from one end of an island to the other and have done that several times on Kauai and Maui. (Princeville to Poipu and Wailea to Kaanapali).  Great to experience very different parts of same island for longer than a day trip.

We made our 13th trip in Feb of this year and we never seem to tire of the islands.  We always try/see something new each visit which keeps things fresh.   We started visiting annually in 2011 and stay two weeks now which helps make the journey easier.  Look forward to spending 4-6 weeks in Hawaii in retirement someday.

We do explore new destinations as well as revisit our favorites-Scottsdale, Sedona, Beaver Creek, St. John, San Antonio.

We would not have taken most of our trips to Hawaii if it weren't for frequent flier miles, as too costly.  We have only purchased air tickets once out of 13 trips.  Pretty sweet. 

Maui-10
Kauai-4
Oahu-2
Hawaii-1
Lanai-1


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 22, 2015)

GregT said:


> Has anyone done the Grand Slam?   Visited all four islands in a single year?
> 
> (or maybe the Tiger Slam -- all four in a 12 month non-calendar year period?)
> 
> ...




We're doing a week each on Oahu and Big Island this June, and then a week each on Kauai and Maui next February.  That's four islands in eight months, I think. 

When I lived in Hawaii in the late 1960's, it was common for tourists to do four islands in seven days on formal tours. Can you imagine it? 

"Get on a plane, get on a bus, sit here and watch this hula show, get back on the bus, see this waterfall, get back on the bus, eat this food, get back on the bus, spend twelve minutes shopping in this gift shop, get back on the bus, get on this airplane, welcome to the next island... "

I can't imagine how anyone ever remembered anything they saw - it must have all been a great blur.  "Martha, here, look at this picture. Where was this?  It's a sandy beach and palm trees, Where was this? Oahu? Kauai? Oh wait - the next picture is where you ripped your shorts open. Wasn't that on Maui?  It must be Maui!"

I like spending several days on one island.  Even with the hassles of inter island travel, at least it gives time to relax a bit between travel days.

Dave


----------



## lily28 (Apr 23, 2015)

We are doing 1 week each at Big island, then Oahu then Maui in June and July this year. We usually spent 10 days to 2 week at 2 islands.  This will be the first time we are going to 3 islands in 1 trip.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Apr 23, 2015)

My first trip to Hawaii in I think 85 was a grand slam in 7 nights. 2 nights on Hawaii Island (one night kona, one night hilo), 1 night maui, 2 night kaui, and 2 nights oahu. I was a lot younger then and had a totally different mindset than I do know. 

Now it's hard for me to go to one island for only a week if that's the whole trip. Even in Nov when I got an exchange to Westin Kaanapali since it started on Friday I had to add 2 nights in Kihei.

Ian


----------



## geoand (Apr 23, 2015)

GregT said:


> my lovely wife thought I was crazy.
> 
> ...........
> 
> ...



Can't help myself.  Has she changed her mind???? :hysterical:


----------



## rifleman69 (Apr 23, 2015)

GregT said:


> Has anyone done the Grand Slam?   Visited all four islands in a single year?
> 
> (or maybe the Tiger Slam -- all four in a 12 month non-calendar year period?)
> 
> ...




Calendar year no, under 365 days yes.  Honeymoon in 2004, one night in Oahu (it does count), 5 or 6 days on Big Island, and then a week on Maui.  Followed up a half year later with a week on Kauai.

Wouldn't do it again unless it was two or three separate trips and that's not happening anytime soon.


----------



## lprstn (Apr 23, 2015)

We've been about 8 times (sometimes staying as long as 21 days). It doesn't feel repetitive to us because we go to many other different places in between. It's our favorite place. We also visit different Islands when we go. Still haven't done Ohau yet. That's coming in 3 years.


----------



## mlpmd56 (Apr 23, 2015)

*Never get tired of Hawaii!*

I started going to Hawaii in 1990 and have been hooked ever since, so at least once a year, and often twice a year every year.  DEFINITELY more enjoyable since 2001 when we discovered timeshares after a VERY unpleasant hotel experience.  So perhaps I have been 30 times?  More?  For awhile I owned 3 timeshares, all in Hawaii, all bought "used" on ebay, but now have cut back to my owner controlled Maui Schooner only.  Got tired of the rape and pillage of maintenance fees controlled by Westin and Marriott.  My first time I went to 3 islands in 9 days:  Big Island, Maui, and Oahu.  Of course I was in my early 30's, had a lot more energy, inter-island flights were cheaper, and security was less time consuming then.  I would gladly just stay at the Schooner every year, but my husband likes variety so we sometimes trade.  Can't imagine "island hopping" any more--way too old for that!


----------



## GregT (Apr 23, 2015)

geoand said:


> Can't help myself.  Has she changed her mind???? :hysterical:



No, she still thinks I'm crazy.

She's probably right too.


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Apr 23, 2015)

We have been going every year since 2009 and stay for 3 weeks.

This year will be the last year we can go for 3 weeks for a bit. I will be so sad and cannot imagine not taking this annual trip. 

There is a slight chance that I will be doing my predoctoral internship on Oahu. If that is the case, it will certainly help with some of my eminent depression


----------



## Harry (Apr 24, 2015)

Bought resale at Bay Club 1998.  Every year since; but different island every other year. 

Harry


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 24, 2015)

Mauiwmn said:


> We would not have taken most of our trips to Hawaii if it weren't for frequent flier miles, as too costly.  We have only purchased air tickets once out of 13 trips.  Pretty sweet.


Miles certainly help.  We've used miles for most of our trips (and usually booking Business/First instead of Coach!).  I think we've only used cash for a couple trips.  One was a $273 fare from US Airways.  Another was $450 from AA.  With 5 of us now, the airfare can really add up.  The timeshares are cheap.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Apr 24, 2015)

We have been 4 times so far, but going more frequently once we purchased our timeshare..  Heading back fro trip #5, Oahu and Big Island in three weeks.. Then Kauai in October


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Apr 24, 2015)

Luanne said:


> Yes, did this on my first trip in 1968 when my parents brought us.



Wow, what was that flight like? Was it much longer than it is now?


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 24, 2015)

Zero! We are planning a trip next year to celebrate my grandson graduating from college and my grand daughter graduating high school.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 24, 2015)

ThreeLittleBirds said:


> Wow, what was that flight like? Was it much longer than it is now?



It was so long ago I don't even remember the flight.  I doubt that it was much longer since the distances haven't changed. 

We flew from Los Angeles to Hilo, then hopped to the other islands from there and came home from Honolulu.  That's about all I remember of the flights.  I do remember that the first beach I really saw was the one at the Mauna Kea.  To this day that is still one of my favorite beaches.  At the time the Mauna Kea was the only resort on that side of the island.

We were also on Maui and stayed at the Napili Kai Beach Club, which at the time was the furthest north.  No Kapalua back then.

On Kauai it was the Coco Palms.  Lots of fond memories.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Apr 24, 2015)

*Been there and going back January 2nd*

We came once in 2007 for 2 weeks and I swore that with the trip from the East coast I would never come back for less than a month.  Well we both retired in 2009 and have been coming for the entire winter since then.  Have been to all six islands that you can go and stay at, and have been to Kauai 3 times, Maui twice, Big Island twice, Molokai once, Lanai once, and Oahu every year.  We love Oahu the best since we don't need a car, however, if I had a car I don't know which one I would like the best since they are all great.  Do we ever get tired of it, I don't know but we are coming back January 2nd for about 100 more nights.  We are on the Big Island now and are regretting having to leave tomorrow.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Apr 25, 2015)

*Hawaii Trips*

Our first and at the time we said our last trip was in 1986

We bought two weeks resale @ Alii Kai II about two weeks after returning.

Over the years we bought 4 more weeks at Alii Kai II in Princeville

In the last ten years we also purchased 3 weeks at the Maui Schooner in Kihei.

Princeville  for 30 years with one trip per year 30 trips
Maui Schooner for 10 years with one trip per year 10 trips
Total 40 trips and that isn't enough.

When airfares weren't so high and we were both working there were times when we vacationed twice a year at Alii Kai.

Bottom line:  Total trips >40

Sterlng


----------



## gstepic (Apr 25, 2015)

*Obvious answer for many of us - not enough!*

We have been to the islands 6 times, once a whirlwind four island tour so we could get a taste of the islands. Our first time was Oahu only, then the other four were two island trips, mostly Oahu and Maui, and one Oahu and Kawai trip. We are now planning a Big Island week and three days on Maui to check out whales.

Gary


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm with BMWguynw. Hawaii has entirely stolen our hearts, especially Maui.  For us there is something inexplicable about the light, the colors, the sweet fragrance of the breezes and the juxtaposition of mighty mountains to the seashore. Love, love, love it.

Though I have not been nearly as many times as most of you, and living on the east coast we have only been going every other year. We have spent an entire month in Hawaii the last 2 trips, starting out this last time with a week at Aulani on Oahu using my DVC points, and then to our beloved Maui to our EOY 2 bdrm MOC Napili. A month is not too long for us, and we start planning our next trip before we leave.   Right now we are looking to add another TS week but annual use this time so we can go every year, and stay longer on the EOY with what we already own!


----------



## ouaifer (Apr 26, 2015)

_34 times in 33 years.  The most recent was this past January/February for 5 weeks.  4 weeks on Kaua'i (always), this year followed by 1 week on the BI...and a day's shopping trip to M&M on Oahu to their furniture manufacturing facility.

Next trip scheduled for January/February 2016.  We are on the East Coast and have always traveled from "here".  We say it takes us about 24 hours, from the time we wake up to the time we step into our unit.  

Once you find a vacation where you can "live" for a while, it becomes "home"...a good thing._


----------



## slip (Apr 26, 2015)

Once you find a vacation where you can "live" for a while, it becomes "home"...a good.

This describes us as well and we felt that right away with our home resort.


----------



## spaulino (Apr 27, 2015)

Hawaii is beautiful!  Went there for our honeymoon in 2000 and fell in love with it that now we keep coming back. Our kids love it too and tried something different last year, also tropical, somewhere in Carribean and it was beautiful as well but nothing beats Hawaii for us. Love Maui, Oahu and Kauai. After going almost every year the last 12 years, we've decided to buy TS at Marriott KoÓlina.. still in the escrow process but crossing my fingers it'll go through. Can't wait to go again and we've booked this summer!


----------



## n777lt (Apr 28, 2015)

Kauai 8 times - Husband bought at Kauai Beach Club in 1995
Maui 8 times - we exchanged KBC for MOC in 2006, then traded our KBC week to MVCI for more close to twice the 1995 purchase price (!) as part pmt for 2 weeks at Napili Towers, and we've been back for 2 weeks every year since then.

My ex just finished a week-long BUSINESS TRIP to Maui this week, and in giving him advice about what to do/where to go/where to eat in his limited spare time, I was reminded yet again how much I love Maui -- I have NEVER gotten bored, and there are plenty of beaches still to explore, snorkeling trips to take, birds to see, trails to hike, Haleakale sunrises and sunsets to drink in...if my family weren't all ensconced on the East Coast (and if the health care system were more confidence-inspiring) I'd relocate there in a flash. I enjoy Canyon Villas, Palm Desert and Lakeshore Reserve, where we also own (and use every year) but Maui's special.

Oh - and two overnights in Oahu due to misconnecting planes - long enough to get to the aquarium and Pearl Harbor.

We'll get to the Big Island yet.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Apr 28, 2015)

Been several times to Oahu, Kauai, Big Island, and once to Maui. Haven't been in awhile. Cancelled 2 trips  and just don't seem to be up for the plane trip from Florida anymore. When we go we stay at least 3 weeks.


----------



## meatsss (May 9, 2015)

We've gone every year since 1992, many times twice a year, as we own timeshares on Maui and Kauai. Usually Maui in the winter to see the whales, and Poipu in the summer just to veg out.


----------



## MLR (May 10, 2015)

*How Many? Not Enough!*



Heading back for our fifth visit next year. It is my hubby's favorite place to be. Have taken friends and family with us. Our youngest son will go this trip. It is a lovely thing to look forward to. 

Our first trip was just 5 days on Maui. The rest have been at our home timeshare on the Big Island. We will be there 3 weeks this next trip and I know that will not be enough :0) 

There is something very special about Hawaii and we enjoy having the time to 'take our time' and not hurry doing anything. Nothing more luxurious than plenty of time!


----------



## Dakine (May 17, 2015)

We were lucky, GTE transferred us to Hawaii in 1989 and we lived in Kona, Hilo for 16 years. Moved back to texas 10 years a go and go once a year or so.  when living there we went home maybe 3 times a year, so our estimate of trips is maybe 40-45.  We know every airport along the way and never get tired of visting.  Sold our house in Kona in 2005 which helped in early retirement.  Slowing down now just visited Daytona Beach and Ft Lauderdale, but found no POKE, but closer to drive to...


----------

